# how do i change the light bulb of my shifter?



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

i have a 97 sentra and since i bought the car, i noticed there was no light on the P,R,D,2,1 panal. However my friend has a 94 sentra has lights there. im wondering if its burned out or that my sentra doesnt have lights for that at all. if it has the light, how do i replace that???all comments willl be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

kahoots said:


> i have a 97 sentra and since i bought the car, i noticed there was no light on the P,R,D,2,1 panal. However my friend has a 94 sentra has lights there. im wondering if its burned out or that my sentra doesnt have lights for that at all. if it has the light, how do i replace that???all comments willl be greatly appreciated. thanks


You'll need to take apart the consol.
All you need is a scew driver, and a bit of patience.
The trim ring pops off, then you will see the screws.

It should take no more than 15-20 minutes.


I have a shift boot over mine, I don't even know if the light in mine works anymore. :banana:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I tried taking that apart several times but after getting all those screws off and the console too, it seemed that it was locked into place by some unreachable screw..

and by the way, what size are the bulbs in there?Are they the same as the sidemarker bulbs?


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

how can i take out the console???


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The trim ring that surrounds the shifter pops off.
The rest comes apart with a screw driver.

It's really simple.


I have no clue what bulbs are in there, as mine is covered by a Momo shift boot.


----------



## krifor (Nov 8, 2003)

the bulbs in your gauge panel are size 196


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

There are a total of 8 screws I'm pretty sure. There are 2 under a cover under the e-brake handle, and 6 on the sides of the console. 2 near the front, 2 at the rear, and 2 half way that are hard to get at b/c the front seats are in the way. I didn't realize the 2 hidden ones were their and cracked some tabs on the center console but it hasn't rattled since. But you also have to remove the trim ring around the shifter first. Once it's all off, the bulb is easy to get at. Took me about 30min without removing those 2 screws. Oops. PM me with any questions and I'll explain.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I've done those and removed all the screws you said but somehow, the panel with the P,R,N,D,2,1 indicators and the trim ring won't come off and I'm afraid to force it off because I might wreck it.


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*Part number*

heya,

had a similar problem, but it mysteriously went away after a few weeks. before it did, though, i ordered the replacement part from my local nissan dealer for $7 (#96942-9B000 -- it includes the bulb and wiring harness). the replacement is fairly straightforward. you might do well to get your hands on a haynes manual for explicit instructions on removing the screws, etc.

PM me if you really, really need to for more help.


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

question...does any1 know where can i get a car repair manuel for my 97 sentra...i cant seem to find any for haynes


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Haynes' Sentra Manual*

this is the haynes part #:

72051 - Sentra & 200 SX all models '95 thru '99

I don't really know where are you but if you're in USA, order it at haynes.com

:cheers:


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

Ok, so to clarify, the bulb size for the gear indicator light is 194?


----------



## nissan98 (Aug 27, 2004)

*shifter light*

hai

I have 98 nissan,needs to change the shifter light.
Can you please tell me how easy it is?
Can you please advice me how do open this up?
can i just buy a bulb (194) & change it?

thanks


----------

